# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  PCmodz 6091 hack full chức năng audition

## nguyenbinhtai123

*—» xin đọc kỹ hướng dẫn và lưu ý «—*


download : http://pc-no1.webs.com/pcmodz-6091.rar

hướng dẫn cài đặt 

dowload về giải nén coppy hack vào thư mục audition bật file pcmodz 6090 lên chọn chức năng rồi bấm start

hướng dẫn sữ dụng chức năng :

• chức năng 1k - 2k - per - nói bậy - 0s nvtt chắc các bạn biết sử dụng rồi ko cần hướng dẫn

• chức năng bug điểm vip khi bạn per 1 cái = per 99 có thể đi kèm chức năng hack per 

• hướng dẫn bug giới tính bạn vào siêu thị mở tủ đồ ra nếu bạn là nữ thì chọn tóc nam và nam thì ngược lại rồi ra phòng chờ xem kết quả

• lưu ý : muốn trở lại bình thường thì thoát hack ra vào siêu thị chọn lại tóc cơ bãn rồi ra p chờ sẽ trỡ lại bình thường

• hướng dẫn bug các loại thẽ reset boss bạn vào siệu thị mở tủ đồ phần phụ kiện ra xem rồi bug

• lưu ý : để bug thẻ reset boss ban phải có sẳn thẻ happy box trong tủ đồ nếu chưa có bạn vào phụ kiện mua thẻ happy box rồi ra phòng chờ quay để trúng thưởng thẻ happy box rồi trở lại siêu thị phần phụ kiện để bug " mỗi nhân vật chỉ bug dc 1 lần "

• hướng dẫn sữ dụng chức năng hack dis bạn vào nhãy 1 phát là dis hết ^^

• bug đào xinh ctrl + e

giao diện bãn hack :

----------

